# Skype handsets and audio quality



## wadiman (Mar 24, 2008)

Hey folks - 

I'll be heading over there in a few months and want to set myself up with skype before i come over. I have read the posts here re Skype and would like to know from any existing users:

1) How do you find audio quality through du broadband?

2) Has anyone seen any cordless Skype-certified VOIP handsets for sale in DXB?

While we're on the topic - can internet radio streams be run without often connection losses?

Thanks!


----------



## alli (Mar 6, 2008)

Mate, Skype and all associated voip programs are illegal here. Apparently it contravenes some kind of law. I'm sure someone else here can elaborate.


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

Not sure on the legal aspect, but voip does work

As for quality, I use a 3.5g usb modem through etisalat, and the quality varies from good to awful. Personally, I think they have oversubscribed the system and the bandwidth isn't available.

I brought a handset with me (cordless type which can be used for traditional calls too)


----------



## Iron Horse (Apr 10, 2008)

I have 1MB from du and it's fine without a delay, so I rate it high. However, after trying to make a call Saturday I couldn't get a ring tone.

Can't speak to the wireless, because I use headphones with a cord.

I don't think you'll get radio here on your computer. This will not be allowed. So satellite radio doesn't work here for your car and I couldn't get Sirius music online either.


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

I'm sure you can stream radio, after all, on the Gulf News website, there is the link for both Radio 1 and Radio 2

Where you will struggle, is that new legislation was introduced into the UK from April, which prohibits most of the stations from streaming to outside of the UK. You will be able to get stations that are mainly talk, but music stations will be restricted.

Video streaming is possible, as that's how I watched the FA Cup Final the other week.

There are options you can use, but I won't go into details on a public forum. PM me and I can give you more info


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

You can listen to radio via the internet. I do so every day.

_


----------



## wadiman (Mar 24, 2008)

*Thanks folks!*

Good to know the streaming radio works and i'll pursue my Skype enquiries via other channels...


----------



## BLM (Jan 31, 2008)

Skype is (rumoured to be) banned because it directly competes with the telecoms incumbent in Dubai, Etisalat. If you already have it loaded on your laptop when you arrive here, you can use it but it's spasmodic. I haven't been able to make a call for over a week now


----------



## maryos (May 30, 2008)

On the internet radio front: do you know if it is possible to listen to the BBC online? And is it possible to download their podcasts? I know this is possible from France and Germany, but not sure about further afield. Please excuse ignorance!


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

Just tried Radio 1 (uk) and works fine through Real Player


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

I use Skype for calls and never have any problems.

I also listen to radio on my laptop - a friend has just set up a station in my home town in Spain, I use itunes to play it and the sound is crystal clear.

HTH


----------



## Sajster (Jun 5, 2008)

Call quality on skype is pretty good in my experience.


----------



## wadiman (Mar 24, 2008)

*Thanks for all the info folks...*

I'll be picking up a handset before i head over!


----------

